
Comedians are coming for one of Instagram’s biggest joke aggregators - valiant-comma
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/1/18206914/fuckjerry-jerry-media-comedian-backlash-joke-stealing-vulture
======
untog
> “We welcome a renewed conversation about how best to address this paradigm,”
> a spokesperson says.

Not that I'm surprised, but what a garbage statement. We've been stealing
things, yes, but goodness, what a great opportunity this is for dialogue!

